# Poole's Bait Shop in Steub/Wintersville area



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

POOLE's baitshop is a small home-run shop on Fernwood Road near the very end of Lovers Lane on the Steubenville/Wintersville border. They are open late, until 10pm or so. They have great prices on Large Circle Hooks and lead egg sinkers. 

The stock minnows and smaller creek chubs (NOT Suckers) usually having them all the time.
They also stock larger goldfish, but id call to verify availability.

Phone
1-740-266-6817


----------

